# Hedge Duck Call



## N & N Waterfowl (May 18, 2014)

Rencently aquired some hedge blanks from @dbroswoods. Here is what I did with one of the them.

http://i36.Rule #2/albums/e40/crgc0e/calls004_zpsad50d4bb.jpg

http://i36.Rule #2/albums/e40/crgc0e/calls003_zpsf1b0af91.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (May 18, 2014)

I keep thinking I'm looking at Andrews call every time I see one of yours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (May 18, 2014)

That is a classic style. All it is is an adaptation of a reel foot call style. I have calls from my grandfather that one would be hard to tell the difference. He made those calls in the early 70's. Matter of fact his dimensions are the same as the hedge call. No disrespect intended, but there are very very few call styles that haven't been adapted or ideas taken from somewhere else. Maybe that's why andrew's style resonants with me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (May 18, 2014)

Very very nice.

Ray


----------



## dbroswoods (May 18, 2014)

Great looking call!!!! 

I really like the look of the old traditional style calls its where it all started at.

Mark


----------



## manbuckwal (May 18, 2014)

Nice simple design that let's the wood do the talkin


----------



## BrentWin (May 20, 2014)

You can never go wrong with hedge. Nice looking call.


----------



## bearmanric (May 20, 2014)

Nice looking call's. Rick


----------

